# Restoring original Aurora track



## cteska (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a ton of old Aurora track from the 60's. I see a lot of it for sale on Ebay that is advertised as 'cleaned by our special process' with shiny rails and end connectors, etc., etc. Anyone have suggestions on how to restore track pieces? Simple Green takes the white lines off (Found out the hard way) so that's no good but otherwise, a green scotch brite pad helps followed by a coat of WD-40 to shine them up. Anyone have better options for the cleaning process? I'd really appreciate it.


----------

